# fuente pwm con limitacion de corriente para celdas de hidrogeno



## DANDY (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola a todos les presento una fuente de alimentacion pwm con limitacion de corriente (corriente eficaz constante en la salida)







 la acabo de probar en el simulador y si regula la corriente eficaz de salida, el detalle es que a mi me gustaria el diseño para hacer un cargador de baterias de camion pero con corriente constante el cargador tendria entrada de 28-34VDC y voy a cargar dos baterias en serie de 12v 90Ah pero mi principal problema esta en el entendimiento del funcionamiento, es de vital importancia usar este tipo de fuente ya que las que hacia con scr al no tener limitacion de corriente terminaban por quemar los transformadores de 100VA 24VAC para carga lenta, cabe destacar que el lugar donde trabaja la trension varia de 20- 28VAC incialmente estaba diseñando una fuente pero con limitacion por lazo cerrado pid pero la circuiteria me sale muy grande encambio con este diagrama me cae a pelo...

En conclusion quisera modificar esta fuente para que me de una limitacion de corriente de 4A para poder tener carga lenta para las baterias de 12VDC 90Ah en serie, ¿sera suficiente con cambiar R12?, obviamente le pondre un circuito corte por bateria cargada.... la diferencia es que voy a usar 28-34VDC en la parte de potencia en lugar de los 12vdc de este diagrama ¿alguna idea? ¿o quiza alguien conoce alguna manera de limitar corriente (corriente eficaz constante para que no se me queme el trafo) en una fuente semicontrolada por scr que no sea usando un lazo "gigantesco" pid? 

cabe resaltar que ya probe cargando las baterias por rectificador controlado y por pwm con ambos se puede modificar la corrriente eficaz de carga de las baterias solo variando la tension eficaz de cualquiera de ellos solo deseo que exista maximo 4A de carga si me sobrepaso se me quemara el transformador, y si uso un transformador de mayor potencia pues la carga deja de ser lenta y la corriente supera varios amperios y eso genera mas calor y muchos problemas mas

fuente http://www.alt-nrg.org/pwm-v2.html


----------

